# Attacks Against Asian Americans Spike Amid Pandemic



## PatDM'T (Feb 17, 2021)

A string of recent Covid-related attacks against Asian Americans has communities on high alert. CNN's Kyung Lah reports.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 17, 2021)

That piece of scum who killed that man needs to be under the jail! I have problems also but I am not randomly attacking old people. I have family in Oakland so I know the vibe but this is disgusting.


----------



## Lute (Feb 17, 2021)

This truly angers my spirit.


----------



## frizzy (Feb 17, 2021)

Cowards continuing to do cowardly things.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 17, 2021)

I feel for anybody minding their business and being attacked for the hell of it.  Doing it to elderly people is a special kind of hateful and cowardly.     

It makes me sad that this is happening to them but I know Asians whose families have been voting Republican since their families got to this country and I guarantee that even with the anti China remarks, a whole lot of them still voted for Trump.  They single issue supported  them  and just like what happens to blacks, Jews, gays, pick a minority and everybody who ain't an unspicy white male or rich white male who rides that Republican train, it eventually comes back to ride them with no Vaseline.   I mean hell, Republicans are now to the point where Mike Pence was on the block to got lynched and the party Yeezy shrugged.  If Mike Pence can get it anybody can.   

As for the black dude spraying Febreze on the Asian dude, he looks like the type to try that with anybody who he thought couldn't whup his  .  There are lots of black people who feel some kind of way about Asians for historical economic reasons (which goes back to politics) and Covid just gave a lot of folks an excuse to act on what they wanted to do anyway.


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 17, 2021)

^^^ @Crackers Phinn always on point
This is why I had to clap back on my mom (a woman who marched with the Black Panthers from time to time in college and was a member of the Sisters of the Black Madonna) who is now 70 for saying black folks need to calm down on getting our just due seeing Tiffany and Jonathan on MSNBC and Asians whining about their positions of power when we haven’t seen them put skin in the game but expect us to do the heavy lifting for them. It’s a weird form of amnesia seeing it come from your parents. I am trying to get it where they are coming from but struggling with this watered down mentality and thinking we need to “share” when others expect to benefit without sacrifice.


----------



## awhyley (Feb 17, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ @Crackers Phinn always on point
> This is why I had to clap back on my mom (a woman who marched with the Black Panthers from time to time in college and was a member of the *Sisters of the Black Madonna*) who is now 70 for saying black folks need to calm down on getting our just due seeing Tiffany and Jonathan on MSNBC and Asians whining about their positions of power when we haven’t seen them put skin in the game but expect us to do the heavy lifting for them. It’s a weird form of amnesia seeing it come from your parents. I am trying to get it where they are coming from but struggling with this watered down mentality and thinking we need to “share” when others expect to benefit without sacrifice.
> View attachment 469481



Who are these please?


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 18, 2021)

awhyley said:


> Who are these please?


Alright I got her to clarify  She wasn’t a member as part of the black student union she used to visit a lot during the whole consciousness movement. She also had an African name that she can’t remember which we give her hell for.  






						Contact/ Directions/ Inquiry
					






					www.shrineoftheblackmadonna1.org


----------



## SoniT (Feb 24, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> Alright I got her to clarify  She wasn’t a member as part of the black student union she used to visit a lot during the whole consciousness movement. She also had an African name that she can’t remember which we give her hell for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your mother sounds like my aunt when she was at Howard in the late 60s/early 70s.


----------

